# adult male species



## yen_saw (Sep 11, 2007)

first generation Texas Unicorn adult male  has been a while since I last seen an adult male.







adult male dead leaf from my breeding stock


----------



## Ian (Sep 11, 2007)

Lovely photos Yen =]

I still want to keep the Texas unicorn, they just look fantastic.


----------



## john_jb1 (Sep 11, 2007)

yeah amazing beasts! how big do they get?


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks Ian! I was not planning to keep another generation of Texas Unicorn but they grow up so quickly for me and now I am stuck with another generation :?

Both specimen actually moulted into adult the same time 2 days ago. Well if you don't mind a terrible pic (without macro) here is how they look next to each other.






The adult male Texas Unicorn is about 8cm (slightly more than 3 inches) and adult male dead leaf is 6 cm (slightly over 2 inches)


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 11, 2007)

Love the info on them Yen! 8)


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 11, 2007)

Didn't know you were going to drop Texas unicorn! Well, glad it's still here. I think they look awesome.


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes it is tough one to drop Ogiga, i've less time tending them and it is also pretty establish now. Ghost and spiny will be the next two to go i have enjoyed rearing them with great success it is time to move on. I am also sending the rest of my dead leaf pairs to another breeder.


----------



## Andrew (Sep 11, 2007)

Cool pics Yen. Definately giving me something to look forward to in a few months.


----------

